# Sarms Stack



## Jake21 (Jun 2, 2019)

Hi,
What you think of my stack:

LGD 4033: 20mg
YK 11: 10mg
RAD 140: 30mg
MK 677: 25mg
GW-501516: 25mg
Andarine S4: 50mg
SR9009 : 30mg
Ostarine : 50mg
HGH: 10IU 
IGF - 1: 100mcg

PCT and Liver Aid supplement.

Goals: Strenght, Endurance, Bone density and Health.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2019)

I think you could save a lot of money and get better results with a cycle of test.


----------



## CJ (Jun 2, 2019)

So many letters and numbers.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 2, 2019)

have fun suckin down all that horrid tasting shit for little to no results! :32 (13):


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 2, 2019)

Jake21 said:


> Hi,
> What you think of my stack:
> 
> LGD 4033: 20mg
> ...


For 150 bucks you could buy a bunch of test and have the best 16 weeks of your life.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 2, 2019)

Run it and let us know.

Also, moved to the correct forum cause that shit certainly isn't an anabolic steroid.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 3, 2019)

This may be a bad place to post this, but someone at the office asked me what supplements I was taking and my response was:  "SARMS enemas!"


----------



## Spongy (Jun 3, 2019)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> This may be a bad place to post this, but someone at the office asked me what supplements I was taking and my response was:  "SARMS enemas!"



Watch out, the next thing you know you'll be getting a trenema from Jin.


----------



## Jin (Jun 3, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Watch out, the next thing you know you'll be getting a trenema from Jin.



Let the gains begin.


----------



## bulldogger (Jun 3, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> I think you could save a lot of money and get better results with a cycle of test.



I was going to say the same thing depending on your age and experience about 400-500 mg of test for a first cycle would probably be cheaper and give more results. I have used LGD and liked it, but it is nothing like test.


----------



## Deadhead (Jun 3, 2019)

I've tried sarms and they are basically a waste of money


----------



## Deadhead (Jun 3, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Run it and let us know.
> 
> Also, moved to the correct forum cause that shit certainly isn't an anabolic steroid.



Lol this is the best "moved to correct forum I've seen yet"


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 3, 2019)

Deadhead said:


> I've tried sarms and they are basically a waste of money



and they taste like a hobo's sock filled with shit & burnt pubes


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 3, 2019)

Jake,

Spend the money on real gear, ask us all how we know...??


----------



## Maijah (Jun 3, 2019)

Waste of money, just pin test


----------



## bigdog (Jun 3, 2019)

That money spent on food would have yielded better gains!  Sarms are poop.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 2, 2020)

i disagree the mk-677 works great from the right source and saves money and lgd- 4033 will make your muscles rock hard...i think you will be taking way to many of like compounds....a test booster mk-677 and maybe one more if your feeling froggy but test is def. cheaper and will get better results it just comes faster with the sarms unless u do orals and they are so toxic


----------

